# Still Looking For A Home For My 4 Homers



## Cheech (Aug 14, 2007)

I Just Read Some Of The Posts In The Adoption Forum And There Are A Lot Of Needy Pigions Out There. But If Someone Can Find It In There Heart To Adopt 4 Beautiful White Homers I Would Really Be Indebted To You. Thanks.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Too bad you are in california cause I would have taken them. I'm not sure if shipping that far would be a good idea. I guess they would be ok but it would probably cost alot.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

SkyofAngels said:


> Too bad you are in california cause I would have taken them. I'm not sure if shipping that far would be a good idea. I guess they would be ok but it would probably cost alot.


I was hoping you two would hook up. 
They could be mailed when it cools down a bit.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Do you need a home for them immediately? Or can you wait say a month or two???


----------



## Houstontejano (Aug 30, 2007)

*About the 4 white homers*

What color are their beaks, pink or black? Thanks, I am looking for some specific whites.
Joel




Cheech said:


> I Just Read Some Of The Posts In The Adoption Forum And There Are A Lot Of Needy Pigions Out There. But If Someone Can Find It In There Heart To Adopt 4 Beautiful White Homers I Would Really Be Indebted To You. Thanks.


----------



## heavenly doves (Jul 29, 2007)

*Ready to adopt*

Hello my name is Jerry owner of heavenlydoves.net iam ready to adopt your birds they will be in good hands.Please feel free to visit heavenlydoves.net for my contact info.Do you want me to provide a shipping crate?

Jerry Garcia
805 512-0206


----------



## heavenly doves (Jul 29, 2007)

I can pick up the birds on Saturday please let me know if that would work for you.Do they have bands?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

ok guess I got pushed out of this one *shrugs shoulders* okee dokee


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I know that Cheech needs to place these birds ASAP, so perhaps Jerry is the best bet as he is within easy driving distance. SkyofAngels, there's never any shortage of birds needing a home, so when you are ready for birds just let us know. The weather should be cooling off soon allowing birds to be safely shipped.

Terry


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*SkyofAngels . . .*

Still need white homers . . . let me know.


----------



## roller (Oct 25, 2007)

i need white homers!..i'll adopt them..i'm from MN


----------



## heavenly doves (Jul 29, 2007)

please call me 8052402363 i will pick them do u have photos


----------



## Susan (Mar 12, 2008)

*Do they still need a home? I am looking for 2 females*

Hi: I am moving & will be buying a shed for my 4 pigeons, 1 mated pair & 2 solo males. I'd really like to find a mate for them. I live in Mar Vista & could pick them up. Thanks. Susan 310 230 9479


----------

